# اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب



## باراباس (16 يونيو 2007)

*حسني مبارك .. اهداء الى شعب مصر
*
*ياشعبي حبيبي ياروحي يابيبي .....ياحاطك في جيبي يابن الحلال*
*ياشعبي ياشاطر ياجابر خواطر ..........ياساكن مقابر وصابر وعال*
*ياواكل سمومك يابايع هدومك......... ياحامل همومك وشايل جبال*
*ياشعبي اللي نايم وسارح وهايم....... وفي الفقر عايم وحاله ده حال*
*احبك محشش مفرفش مطنش............. ودايخ مدروخ واخر انسطال*
*احبك مكبر دماغك مخدر ...........ممشي امورك كده باتكال*
*واحب اللي ينصب واحب اللي يكدب.... واحب اللي ينهب ويسرق تلال*
*واحب اللي شايف وعارف وخايف ......وبالع لسانه وكاتم ماقال*
*واحب اللي قافل عيونه المغفل .......واحب البهايم واحب البغال*
*واحب اللي راضي واحب اللي فاضي واحب اللي عايز يربي العيال*
*واحب اللي يائس واحب اللي بائس واحب اللي محبط وشايف محال*
*واحبك تسافر وتبعد تهاجر وتبعت فلوسك دولار او ريال*
*واحبك تطبل تهلل تهبل عشان مطش كوره وفيلم ومقال*
*واحبك تأيد تعضض تمجد توافق تنافق وتلحس نعال*
*تحضر نشادر تجمع كوادر تلمع تقمع تظبط مجال*
*لكن لو تفكر تخطط تقرر تشغلي مخك وتفتح جدال*
*وتبدأ تشاكل وتعمل مشاكل وتنكش مسائل وتسأل سؤال*
*وعايز تنور وعايز تطور وتعمللي روحك مفرد رجال*
*ساعتها حجيبك لايمكن اسيبك وراح تبقى عبره وتصبح مثال*
*حبهدل جنابك وادل اللي جابك وحيكون عدابك ده فوق الاحتمال*
*وامرمط سعادتك واهزأ سيادتك واخلي كرامتك في حالة هزال*
*وتلبس قضيه وتصبح رزيه وباقي حياتك تعيش في انعزال*
*حتقبل ححبك حترفض حلبك حتطلع حتنزل حجيبلك جمااااال*​


----------



## bonguy (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب*

يا برررررررررررررررررنس يا جامد قوي ايه الجمال ده ميه ميه يا باشا منتظرين اشعار سوزان مبارك.


اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


----------



## يوسف المطرف (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب*

تسلم ايدك مشكووووووور اخوي ماتقصر


----------



## joujou (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب*

ألله محبة
اه داه خطاب القسم للرئيس؟؟؟؟
حلو آوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب*

                                   مو هبتك هايله .......واختيارك للكلمات بجد تحفه ........بس عايزه اقولك ان اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفوش ..........ويا رب تفهم انا عايزه اقولك ايه ...........وربنا معاك .


----------



## bonguy (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب*

معلش يا دونا انا عارف ان كلامك لبارباس بس انا عايز اقولك اللي نعرفه زي اللي منعرفوش الاخوان مسلمين سفاحين وحسني مبارك مسلم حرامي. ايه الفرق؟


اخوكم في المسيح:dance: بيشوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب*

صدقنى يا بيشوى الفرق كبير جدا" اذا كانت دلوقتى مشاكلنا اقتصاديه فى معظمها بعدين لا قدر الله الوضع هيبقى مختلف ............وانت قلت فى كلامك الفرق اللى انا عايزه اوضحه الفرق ما بين  سفاح وحرامى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أكيد الفرق واضح وشكرا" على ردك . وربنا معاك .


----------



## DODY2010 (27 يناير 2011)

بجد عاشت ايدك كلمات رائعه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

*اقترح نخلليها النشيد الوطني لجمهورية مصر العربيه ...اصل " بلادي  زبادي" دي بقت قديمة و راحت عليها خلاص​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: رد على: اشعار الرئيس محمد حسنى مبارك الى شعبه الحبيب*




Dona Nabil قال:


> مو هبتك هايله .......واختيارك للكلمات بجد تحفه ........بس عايزه اقولك ان اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفوش ..........ويا رب تفهم انا عايزه اقولك ايه ...........وربنا معاك .



دا كلام الحاج احمد فؤاد نجم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

*ودي قصيده تاني من بتوعه الجامدين ​*
_*سيدي الرئيس
في عيد ميلادك الكام وسبعين
كل سنة وانت طيب 
واحنا مش طيبين
كل سنة وانت حاكم
واحنا محكومين
واحنا مظلومين
واحنا متهانين
******************
ويا تري يا حبيب الملايين
فاكرنا ولا احنا خلاص منسيين
فاكر المعتقلين
فاكر الجعانين
فاكر المشردين
فاكر اللي ماتو محروقين
فاكر الغرقانين
الله يكون في عونك - ها تفتكر مين وللا مين
******************
في عيد ميلادك الكام وسبعين
بقول لك كلمتين
الأوله
شيلتنا طين
وهل تعلم أن النيل بقي رشاح
والجو
أصبح بيئة والعيشة ولعة
والشرفا قلوبهم عالبلد والعة
وانت عاملهم مذبحة ولا بتاعة القلعة
والإقتصاد سداح
والسرقة بقت كفاح
ومصر متاحة بس للسياح
وعرض البلد بقي مستباح
******************
والثانية
ورتنا الويل
دا الخطوة في عهدك بقت ميل
و الضحك بقي نواح و عويل
و الكوسة
عارف الكوسة 
ممكن أقول لك فيها مواويل
والجامعة بقت يا إما كباريه أو دار مسنين
والشباب معظمهم من غير خمرة سكرانين
والعلم عز علي المتعلمين
والأساتذة بقم دجالين
والقادة بقم طبالين
وانت منطنش يا حبيب الملايين
******************
والثالثة
عارف اليابانيين
زمان في سنة اتنين وخمسين 
كان عندنا تروماي وكان عندنا علم ومتعلمين
وثقافة ومثقفين
وأدبا وعلما وفنانين
وكانوا اليابانيين
بالنووي لسه مضروبين
وللصدقة مستحقين
دلوقتي إحنا فين و هما فين
هما فوق واحنا في أسفل سافلين
******************
والرابعة
أمن بلدنا بقي تنين
والمحاكم اتملت مظالم
والعدالة بقت كمالة
وكلمة الحق في الزبالة
وأصحابها في الزنازين
******************
والخامسة
القطاع العام....عام
والفساد.....ساد
وفي جتة بلدنا بيرعي 
أفتكر لجنابك إيه وللا إيه
وكل ذكري ليك بدمعة
آآآآآآآآه آآآآآآآآه
أنا كنت حالف ميت يمين
أكملهم لك تمنية وسبعين
بس ها كفيهم ورق منين
و كل سنة وانت ............
و احنا طيبين*_​

وصيتكم العيش الكايزر والحلاوه :fun_oops:


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

أحمد فؤاد حداد شاعر عظيم

شكرا لأختيارك الكلمات


----------



## dodo jojo (3 فبراير 2011)

*بجد راااااائعه موهبة الشعر عندك رااااااائعه...مشكور*


----------



## عادل نسيم (4 فبراير 2011)

*شوف ياباراباس 
الكلام المكتوب كشعر كويس لكن أن يكون عنوانه موجه للرئيس ... مسيحنا علمنا أن نحترم رؤسائنا ونصلي من أجلهم فلا يجرفك التيار الموجود الآن 
وتحكم بالعقل ودع الأمر بمن يده الأمر ولا توقع أخواتك في الرد و
الغلط والأنسياق لما يريده عدو الخير آمين 
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

بجد حرام اللي بيحصل يعني دلوقتي بقي همنا ندور علي كلام  من بدل ما نقول كلام يهدي الموضوع 
يا رب زيح الغمة


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

مرسى بالسجن 

مبارك طلع 

مين بقى اللى داس restart للعبه ادينا هنبتدى من الاول 
ههههههههههههههههه

 ​


----------

